# BFP after 2 m/cs...beta hcg done today...nervous/scared!



## nursekelly

Just got my first bfp on Thanksgiving after a m/c in August at 12.5 wks. I'm so freaked out about it that I've taken a test everyday since then! Anyway, I called the MD today and she had me come in for a beta hcg and wants it to be re-drawn on Wednesday to make sure it's doubling. I'm so scared! And won't know the results til Thursday...aaaghhhhh! Torture!

So my question is...how many of you have had your hcg levels checked this early, and what were the results...I'm 4wks today or probably 14dpo.


----------



## justwaiting

My hcg on monday at 4.2wks was 38.4. Which is within normal ranges, I'm definetly pregnant it's the second test on Thursday that will show if everything is doubling on time.
Try not too be to scared whatever will be will be.
Thebetabase.com is a good resource to know whats within normal limits.


----------



## nursekelly

thanks for the info & good luck! keep us posted!


----------



## nursekelly

I just called and it came back at 108. Fingers crossed for our next draw!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi NurseKelly :hi:

Congrats on your BFP! I got a positive on a FRER at 11DPO and got blood taken that day - I was only 3weeks 4days and my beta was only at 25. 4 days later (4 weeks 1 day) I was at 200 :happydance: and 5 days after that (4 weeks 6 days) I was at 1616 :happydance: 

Keep thinking happy thoughts, your levels will rise perfectly! :)


----------



## nursekelly

thanks confused prego! after i had called to get the results myself, a nurse from the MD's office called to tell me the results and said it was low! (apparently they don't communicate so she didn't know i had already called) so that was like a kick in the stomach! i had them redrawn today at 4w1d, but won't know the results til tomorrow. praying like crazy that it doubles! it would need to be at least 216. this is driving me insane! i'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## nursekelly

confusedprego said:


> Hi NurseKelly :hi:
> 
> Congrats on your BFP! I got a positive on a FRER at 11DPO and got blood taken that day - I was only 3weeks 4days and my beta was only at 25. 4 days later (4 weeks 1 day) I was at 200 :happydance: and 5 days after that (4 weeks 6 days) I was at 1616 :happydance:
> 
> Keep thinking happy thoughts, your levels will rise perfectly! :)

And congrats on your news!! Glad your levels are rising so well :happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

108 for 3wks 6days sounds perfectly find to me! Why would she say it's low? 

Week 3 (7DPO) 0 to 5
Week 4 (14DPO) (next period due) 5 to 430
Week 5 (21DPO) 180 to 7400

I just copied and pasted that from a website that lists normal range of betas for weeks 3-5. Try to relax and let the good news tomorrow prove that nurse wrong!


----------



## nursekelly

thanks honey! that's the info that i found too? i mean i know it's low, but i don't really think that means it would be all that low for 3w6d?? maybe she was just saying that it's low for pregnancy in general when you compare it to all the other weeks? you make me feel alot better! trying to take a deep breath and relax. i can't change anything anyway...it's out of my hands!


----------



## Mammatotwo

My DD now getting ready to start school had a hcg level of only 77 at 3 weeks 6 days or it could have been 4 weeks. Don't worry the numbers really do not mean much as with the baby I m/c I had fantastic numbers. 
Good luck with the results tomorrow. I think your 108 is great. My 2nd DD was around that at 4.2 weeks.


----------



## nursekelly

thanks mama! that's reassuring :) especially w/ both of yours! i've never had them drawn with my previous pregnancies. just early u/s. so i don't have anything to compare it to. i think i'll go to bed early to make the time go quicker! the nurse told me to call around 10am to check the results.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea I wouldn't worry..they told me my levels were really low but that it was normal for that early in pregnancy so maybe that's what they meant. Can't wait to hear your good news later :)


----------



## nursekelly

so...results in! it doubled!:happydance: hcg now 229 (4w1d) from 108 (3w6d). i'm' sooo relieved! the nurse said they'd call me to schedule the next tests. but at least for now everything looks good :)


----------



## confusedprego

nursekelly said:


> so...results in! it doubled!:happydance: hcg now 229 (4w1d) from 108 (3w6d). i'm' sooo relieved! the nurse said they'd call me to schedule the next tests. but at least for now everything looks good :)

Yay! That's great news! So happy for you! Now you can relax a bit! :)


----------



## LisaL79

YAY! That's awesome! And 108 for not even 4w yet was an AWESOME first beta. Dunno what the hell that nurse was smoking.


----------



## nursekelly

LisaL79 said:


> YAY! That's awesome! And 108 for not even 4w yet was an AWESOME first beta. Dunno what the hell that nurse was smoking.

bahaha!


----------



## filipenko32

That's a fantastic number nurse Kelly I think I can guess what that nurse must have been smoking!! Good luck, I think everything will go perfectly for you now x x


----------



## lovely_lady

with my last pregnancy my beta was 14 at 4w5d! i carried the baby until 7w1d. But I had many chats with the dr about hcg levels and I firmly believe your numbers are strong! congrats


----------

